# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  ارجووووو مساااااااااااااعدة بخصوص توصيلات getg s3 i747

## waleed99

اريد طريقة توصيل خطوط getg على البور وشكرااااااااااا

----------


## himihicham

وضح اخي سؤالك  لنساعدك هل تقصد ربط الهواتف ام مع كارت الريف التي تباع معها 
في انتضارك

----------

